

Udacity – Machine Learning 1–Supervised Learning - karangoeluw
https://www.udacity.com/course/ud675

======
palcu
As a student who finished the Coursera Machine Learning course, this seems
more hardcore. The problem is I do not see any practical applications, just
theory quizzes. In Coursera ML, after every chapter, we had to write the
algorithms in MatLab. We even built our own neural networks that recognized
digits.

